# The crew R.F.A REWARD



## mickyc123 (Jul 13, 2008)

looking for old shipmates on R.f a Reward i was steward on her from 1966 to to 1970, done the singapore trip in 1968 round the cape the other stwd was frank stapley at that time frank lived in gosport hants. would like to hear from any crewmembers micky c


----------

